# Bonding/Socializing



## CmK_Harley (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

So, I've had Harley now for 2 weeks and have been loving all of the info on here. I posted this question under general questions, but probably think it fits under this thread better. Harley is still pretty grumpy when I go to take him out for bonding time. I have to always use something to protect my hands to get him out because he hisses and curls up into a ball. When he does decide to unroll himself, any movment or noise will have him back in a ball. I know that it takes time and I take him out daily-but I am just wondering what are some tips/tricks others have used to help their hedgies get used to them? I'd love to be able to get him out of his cage or pick him up with just my bare hands. Thanks for all the info in advance!!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I still use a doubled-up fleece blanket to initially scoop my guys up. Its a shock for them if you move too quickly (and I always manage to move too quickly apparently) so I just accept that and use a blanket. Whyte's kinda pokey in general, he has the strongest quills EVER so even when he's the most relaxed they are pretty pointy.

Even Riley, my snug-a-bug, can be pokey when he's startled awake. 

2 weeks isn't very long, give him more time to get used to noises and his surroundings when he's out of the "safety" of his house.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

When you wake up, are you waking him and them directly picking him up, or waking him and letting him wake up somewhat? If you're grabbing him directly, I'd try letting him kind of wake up, might also talk and put your hand near him so he knows its you. My Loki is beyond grumpy when woken up, but as long as I give him a minute and let him smell my hand, he'll at least let me pick him up without him balling up. Still very grumpy about it though.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

My 6 month poor Snowball is still getting use to the sounds in this apartment. We are deaf and hard of hearing, so we often make a lot of noises, but not when she is awake and running in her wheel. I often take off the igloo, her blankets and let her roam around for a bit before picking her up. She will puff n puff, clicks no matter what. She is still getting use to us and the dog around. Takes time..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Once we've got ours out, we put them in our laps. We let them settle in & make sure they have something they can crawl under if they want to, like a fleece blanket or liner. We usually give them a treat as soon as possible. That way they don't stay grumpy for long.
Even Zoey, when she smells that mealworm, can't resit it & unballs quickly.
By then, they are awake & we let them do what they want. Cuddle, sleep, wander.
One additional thing that has helped with Zoey - she does't like to be touched, but I would always leave my hand very still, but rested on her or very close to her. She had gotten much more comfortable with being touched. It's taken a month so far, so be patient & consistent.
Hope it goes well, let us know how you guys are progressing.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

This may not help if you have fleece liners, but I use a product called Fresh n Comfy for Herc's bedding (it's similar to carefresh, made out of recycled newspapers), and I just use some bedding as a buffer for my hands. I take his igloo off and give him a minute to sniff around and wake up a little, then I lay my hands flat on either side of him and scoop him up along with some bedding. Once he's in my hands switch him from hand to hand a couple of times to let the bedding fall back into the cage. Then, it's cuddle time!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Hejji used to do this too. Here is what works for us:
We start talking to him soothingly before I even wake him up. We have the lights on a low setting, and I pick out a two of his favorite kibble and bring in a meal worm. Then after talking to him, I pull back his fleece liner (he always burrows under it) and by then he has usually been waking up from the talking. I put a piece of kibble by his head and once he eats it he usually starts to look around. Then I give him one more kibble, then a mealworm. Once he has his mealworm he is usually ready to get up, at which point I pick him up with my hands. It helps me to kind of gently put a finger under his head so he can't roll up into a ball (which hurts!) and I talk soothingly to him as I move him to his playpen and give him another mealworm. He usually hides in his pvc pipe that has some fleece in it, but pokes his head out to eat kibble from his bowl that I put right next to the pipe. Sometimes he will sleep, or just lay there waking up. We let him have some time to adjust, sometimes I put him in a sleeping bag on my stomach so he can nap there. After 10 minutes we usually pull him out of the pipe/sleeping bag and he is grumpy around until he goes to the bathroom. Once he goes potty he is really playful. 

Your guy is still be adjusting, keep working on it and he will hopefully become more social. He may be like Hejji, where he needs to go potty before he will interact with you. How old is he? Is he quilling? When Hejji was going through the worst of his quilling he was exactly as you described Harley (and we had to use fleece to pick him up also). Maybe you could just put him in a fleece sleeping bag, or blanket and let him sleep on you. You can watch tv or read and let him get used to being around you. If he starts getting curious and moving around, give him a treat inside the bag. Hopefully he will get comfortable enough to come out and explore you more. Also you could try putting a t-shirt or something you wore all day/slept in inside of his cage that he could burrow in and get used to your scent (just check it for loose strings so he doesn't get hurt).

Good luck!


----------

